# sticky situation



## roostercogburn (Mar 12, 2007)

Could use some 
suggestions. We have been beekeeping in Texas for 3 years. Until now it has been a joint hobby we both enjoy.This summer I was mowing in the backyard and I was stung about 10 times in the face,eye and neck,at the time I was about 50 feet from the hive.I was chased by bees into the house,OUCH!! Since this happened I have been afraid to even go in the back yard.The grass back there is now out of control.My wife says the bees are not Africanised as she often sits near the hive and observes with no problem.I know bees can sense fear and I am now scared to do my share of the beekeeping chores "the heavy stuff mostly" My wife has told me to man up and grow a pair, but even totally suited up I just don't want to go out there. Any advise and SYMPATHY would be appreciated


----------



## MCJam (Dec 27, 2012)

Are you sure it was your bees and not some wild ground bees? Ground bees would be very aggressive with the mower going over their nest. Seems that honey bees would not bother you at that distance from the hive. See if you can get a lanscape service to mow, or exterminator or other brave soul to check around for signs of ground bees. It would be sad to give your honey girls a bad rap for something they did not do.


----------



## BohemianWaxwing (Sep 13, 2014)

Take it nice and slow, Rooster. You can build your confidence back up in time. Don't surrender to fear!


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

First, change your screen name. John Wayne will be turning over in his grave. Nothing ever scared him. :hammer: :yuck:

Next, did you or your wife remove the stingers from your face? If not, they were yellow jackets, not honey bees.

Then, suit up and sit with your wife when she is watching the bees without suit. It won't take long for you to relax, with her sitting there next to you unprotected. I do bee removals in street clothes just for that purpose. It relaxes the home owners and neighbors when they see that I have no protective gear.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

The mower may have made the difference. Bees do not like 2 cycle engines. 

They could actually be Africanized and not bother her as long as she isn't actually getting into the hive. What is their behavior when she works the bees? Are they aggressive then? Do they follow y'all for quite a ways after you walk away from the hive after working them?

I agree, ground wasps are a distinct possibility unless you had to remove stingers so that you have confirmation it was bees.

I often advise my students that if they are nervous to go ahead and do what is needed to put their minds at ease. Get a bee suit that is sufficiently secure that you are no longer nervous. I have a full length ventilated coverall that I use during removals....and when I'm in the mood to wear shorts  

Wear a full coverall while mowing if you need to and when you are around the bees until you are sure that you no longer need that level of protection. 

If the bees are showing aggressive behavior...requeen. Though your bees may not have been Africanized earlier in the year, they may have superceded and you now have aggressive genetics. I have a student whose hive decided to supercede last month in October!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I use a 3 stroke trimmer around the hives all the time. I do not allow the exhaust to enter the hives entrance if I can help it. I wouldn't like engine exhaust in my house either and may try to murder some one that was doing it.

Honey bees get more blame for the yellow jackets terror.

 Al


----------



## docholiday (Jul 31, 2014)

I think you ran over a nests of yellow jackets in the ground, and that they were probably not your honey bees. 

50' away even with a noisy mower is not very close, now inside 5 or maybe even 10 feet, ok maybe they would get ticked. 

Getting stung sucks, so I feel for you and understand you being a little fearful of going back there, but I don't think it had anything to do with your honey bees. Obviously I could be wrong, but Id be willing to bet you ran over a ground nest with something other than honey bees.


----------

